
Librem 5 June Software Update - iBelieve
https://puri.sm/posts/librem-5-june-software-update/
======
camjohnson26
I hope they’re spending time to make sure the touch ux is good, looks like a
lot of the testing is happening with mouse and keyboard if that’s what they’re
showing in demos.

Still looks like great progress. Can’t remember the last time I was this
excited about a new phone.

~~~
m463
That's a good point.

People said the telsa car user interface update in the model S was too small
to be easily usable - maybe because people were not testing in an expensive
moving car, but at their desk.

------
shmerl
How is the progress of the open Vulkan driver for Vivante GPU?

------
ncmncm
Looks like lots of good progress.

But who says we don't want the date on the lock screen, and what are they
smoking?

Is this one of those Gnome-esque "light and uncluttered" fetishes? 'Cause one
thing real people want in a phone is usefulness. You know the date, sometimes
we need to know it. Keeping it secret is just rude.

------
dman
Any updates on shipping dates? I preordered one and am looking forward to
using the Librem 5.

------
traverseda
>Libhandy

Hopefully this doesn't cause issues with the politically-correct crowd, I've
already seen one gnome contractor quit over the content policy on librem
social not being strict enough, as well as a mastodon dev saying that they
won't continue doing work for librem on their social platform.

~~~
zem
i'm missing something here - what does "libhandy" have to do with treating
people with respect?

~~~
crumpets
what you're missing is that "treating people with respect?" has little overlap
with things people get outraged over.

